# Bosco is gone



## PJ Deragisch (Oct 4, 2005)

I just lost my best friend, my buddy, my pal. Even though I have a family, I feel a great loneliness. I am having a very difficult time dealing with my beautiful golden's death. I held him as he died, and I cannot get that sight out of my mind. Paul, Bermuda Dunes, CA


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I am so sorry you had to go through this. I lost my first golden in July, 2006 and it was very hard. Your fur baby was lucky to have you and will be waiting for you at the bridge. We would love to hear more about him.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved golden, Bosco. I have walked in your shoes...it was the most difficult thing for me to do when I had to say good bye to my first golden Kody on 8/1/05. Please accept my deepest and heartfelt sympathies.

God speed sweet angel Bosco...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry. We have all been in your shoes and know how bad it feels. The memories are treasures forever.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My thoughts are with you in this difficult time. Like Cindy said I was in your shoes 09/01/05 when I lost my Arby to Lymphoma. I know just how physically painful it is for you right now. Try think of the great times you had together. In time the pain will ease.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I am so, so sorry.....I hope you can find some comfort here.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Family is important, but they don't replace that furry friend. I'm glad you were able to be with him at the end.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Such sad news, and I too have been there, I held my boy in my arms too.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

My condolences. I'm so sorry to hear of Bosco's loss.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss, I went through the same thing with my first golden retriever Sandy. I was a difficult period for me. Keep thinking of the great / fun times you had together that you shared.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. He was your family too, so please don't feel there is anything wrong in missing him and grieving for him.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

So sorry, I know there is not much to be said to make you feel better, just know that many on here have felt the same loss and know that it just takes time to ease the pain...thinking of you at this difficult time.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

ASCENSION

And if I go,
while you're still here...
Know that I live on,
vibrating to a different measure
--behind a thin veil you cannot see through.
You will not see me,
so you must have faith.
I wait for the time when we can soar together again,
--both aware of each other.
Until then, live your life to its fullest.
And when you need me,
Just whisper my name in your heart,
...I will be there.​
I am so very sorry for your loss of Bosco....your pain must be huge right now.
Please share when you're ready....there are loads of 'open arms' and 'strong shoulders' here....


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, I know what you are going through. I lost 2 of my goldens in 2004, one in April and the other in November. It will get better as time goes on.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very, very sorry for your loss...


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I have tears in my eyes as I write this as I know what you are feeling today. I lost my dear Amanda two months ago and I can still see her smiling at me. Her footprints remained in the snow for a couple of weeks as a reminder, and I would think about her constantly. My other dog was in mourning and just laid on the lawn looking around. All of a sudden the prints were gone and I knew it was the best for her to move on........to the other place. 

My new golden baby is keeping me really busy and I know that my girl is looking down wishing she could be with us again. But she will always be with us...........

Sorry about your loss


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Our deepest sympathies to you for your loss - NorCal pack will say an extra prayer for you this evening.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss. I looked back at your previous posts, and it was easy to see how close you and Bosco were.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry. 

I'm sure your golden died knowing he was loved and cared for, I hope that brings you some amount of peace. We'll be here to support you, many of us can empathize with what you are going through.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Very sorry for your loss... I held my first dog Charlie as he passed last November...so I know how you are feeling. Our thought's and prayers will be with you.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so terribly sorry. I lost Spencer on 9/2/05. The pain always lingers. May you find peace and comfort in the wonderful memories you have. Sleep softly Bosco.


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Like others, I lost my first golden to lymphosarcoma October 28, 2004. We had to help him to the Rainbow Bridge. It was the hardest thing I ever had to do.

Please take your time and grieve your loss. 

Julie


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I to have lost my 1st retriever Jessie, it is so very painful, my thoughts are with you at this sad time.Maybe you could do some kind of tribute to him when you are feeling stronger... it helps the healing process.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. I have owned dogs for 50 years, the first an English Setter pup i got for my 11th birthday back in '56. I have lost many dogs over those years--distmeper in the early days, one poisoned, one to heart attack, one to bone cancer, one to spinal infection that wouldn't respond to treatment, one to proheart 6, others to old age. It never gets easy. They all still live in my heart and i love them all still.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

So so sorry that you have had to say goodbye to your dear friend.


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss. I know your golden meant to world to you and you meant the world to him. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this time. 

Barb


----------



## Levi's Mom (Mar 19, 2007)

I am so sorry for you loss. I can only imagine the heartache you must feel at this time. Take your time grieving, we will all be here to help when you need us.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Ohhhh, I am so very sorry! It is the most difficult thing in the world to lose your best fur friend! As others, I have been there. I lost my first Golden to breast cancer, my 2nd Golden to Lymphoma at the age of 4 1/2 and my only male Golden to old age at 13 1/2. I was with each one when they died. Believe me, your boy knew you were there. He will always live in your heart and I truly believe we will see our fur friends again someday. As you cross the bridge he will be running to meet you - until then he will walk beside you, just on silent paws.

Prayers for you
Jazzys Mom


----------



## PJ Deragisch (Oct 4, 2005)

threegoldengirls said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, I know what you are going through. I lost 2 of my goldens in 2004, one in April and the other in November. It will get better as time goes on.


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## PJ Deragisch (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about you losing Bosco. I know how you feel. We lost Petey(who may be related to Bosco) to hemangiosarcoma in Feb. 2005. There are no words for the sad and lonely feelings that are left in your heart.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Gosh, this is heartbreaking! I'm sorry you lost your best friend, but i'm glad you were there for him in the end....he knew that as you held him.

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss, I too have lost one and I know the heartache that you are speaking of. Keep the good memories, try to let go of the bad the best you can. 

Sending my condolances, and will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. It was difficult when we had to euthanize our beagle a few years ago. We still tear each time we talk about him. But we have such fond memories of him and that will stay with us forever. Take care.


----------



## PJ Deragisch (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank you. It is doubly hard for me because Bosco went to school with me for 10&1/2 years. My students were very, very upset. 

Sad to hear about Ferdosh...he was an amazing horse (even if he did bite me on the shoulder!).


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

PJ Deragisch said:


> Thank you. It is doubly hard for me because Bosco went to school with me for 10&1/2 years. My students were very, very upset.
> 
> Sad to hear about Ferdosh...he was an amazing horse (even if he did bite me on the shoulder!).


It's good to hear from you. How are you doing?

Scrapbooking and writing down memories really helped me when I lost my boy. Maybe it would help you, too.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of Bosco. One of the hardest things I ever did was to hold my babies as they passed on to the Rainbow Bridge. The pain never goes away but it does get easier. Just hold on to the wonderful memories.


----------



## Turchman (Apr 13, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss, it has been two years since we lost our last dog and it was hard.

Remember they picked us and not the other way around. It is our job to give them the best life possible for the short time they are with us. 

You will meet again.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family. You all loved him very much so his loss is devestating to you all. 

Many of us here know the pain you are going through - it will be 2 years for me next week and it's been difficult to hold back the tears at times - though I can tell you it will get much better with time.

Please share stories of your dear boy and photos when you are able.
~hugs~


----------

